#  Schulmedizin >   1 Jahr nach Bänderriss immernoch Schmerzen >

## unglücksrabe

Hallo an alle,
muss noch mal eine Frage loswerden. und zwar ist es jetzt fast ein jahr her, dass ich mir einen bänderriss im sprunggelenk zugezogen hatte. laut arzt war es ein doppelter bänderriss unter einbezug des syndesmosenbandes. leider hab ich immernoch schmerzen am vorderen sprunggelenk. 
der bänderriss wurde 4 wochen lang mit aircast- schiene behandelt. ein mrt wurde nicht durchgeführt. muss dazu sagen, dass das gelenk noch nicht einmal geschwollen geschweige denn blau gewesen ist.
sind schmerzen ein jahr nach einem bänderriss normal? muss dazu sagen, dass es nicht der erste war und ich noch nie solange beschwerden hatte. 
danke schon mal für eure antworten
liebe grüße
sarah

----------


## unglücksrabe

weiß hier wirklich niemand einen rat?

----------


## peanut1970

Hallo,
ich bin Leidensgenossin und hantiere jetzt seit März 2009 damit rum. Ich wurde zwischenzeitlich operiert. Die Knochenhaut und Narbengewebe wurde entfernt. Schmerzfrei bin ich seitdem immer noch nicht. Ich habe eine ständige Reizung/Entzündung im Gelenk. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich 2 MRT´s hinter mir und eigentlich keine richtige Diagnose.
Lass auf jeden Fall nicht locker und laß ein MRT machen. 
Wünsche Dir gute Besserung

----------


## unglücksrabe

das klingt ja auch nicht wirklich toll und macht nicht wirklich mut. werd auch auf jeden fall nochmal mit dem doc drüber reden, auch wenn er das nicht verstehen wird.
wünsche dir aber auch gute besserung

----------


## Scalde

Hallo Unglücksrabe, hier meldet sich noch eine Leidensgenossin zu Worte. Die OP, die Peanut hatte, habe ich schlichtweg abgelehnt, nachdem ich mit einem Chirurgen darüber gesprochen habe.  
Mir wurde das Folgende erklärt: Beim Entfernen des Narbengewebes handelt es sich um eine Weichteil OP, bei der Verletzungen durch die OP selbst entstehen (anders kommt man da ja nicht ran) und damit weitere Weichteile verletzt werden, unter anderem dann auch die Narbe (es soll ja Gewebe entfernt werden und bis man an der Stelle ist, muss noch Gewebe entweder durchtrennt oder verschoben werden). Die Narbe, die behandelt/ geschält worden ist, vernarbt wieder. So auch die OP Verletzungen. Alles ganz normal. Je nachdem wie schnell das Zellwachstum Deines Körpers ist (jüngere Menschen haben ein schnelleres Zellwachstum als ältere) dauert es 6-12 Monate oder auch ein wenig länger, bis die Narbe wieder soweit gewachsen ist, dass sie wieder Probleme macht. Ausgehend von dem können auch die OP Narben Beschwerden bereiten. Das Zellwachtum wird benötigt um z.B. Narbengewebe zu bilden oder auch die Haut zu erneuern, u.s.w. Kommentar dazu war dann: bei dieser OP darf man sich aussuchen, ob der Fuss nur an einer Stelle schwillt oder im Kreis, im chirugischem Sinne also unnötig und nur kurzfristig Symptom lindernd. Der Orthopäde wird die aber genaustens über diese Begleiterscheinungen aufklären können. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte das richtig und verständlich erklären. Die Cortison und Xylonest (lidocain) Injektion habe ich letzten Freitag machen lassen, ohne Erfolg mit Verschlimmerung meines Zustandes. 
Hinzu kommt: Wenn ein Band reisst, wird es nie wieder so flexibel, wie es urprünglich war (kennt man ja von anderen Narben). Es kommt oft vor, dass man sich mehrmals etwas an den Bändern tut und diese dann anfällig für Verletzungen werden und sich auch eine Instabilität einstellt. Je nach Bänderverletzung kann es zwischen 2 und 12 Wochen dauern (normal um die 4-6 Wo), bis es verheilt ist. In dieser Zeit sollte zwar das Gelenk einige Zeit ruhig gestellt, es jedoch dann langsam wieder bewegt und belastet werden. 
Hast Du es mal mit speziellen Übungen dafür und Einlagen versucht? MRT sollte in jedem Fall gemacht werden und auch noch ein zweites, sofern sich der Zustand nach dem ersten MRT merklich verschlechtert. Mein letztes MRT war im Mai 2010 und ich versuche jetzt noch ein weiteres zu bekommen, da sich der Zustand bei mir extrem verschlechtert hat. Achso, ich hantiere damit seit Dez. 2008 herum...

----------


## unglücksrabe

danke für deine antwort. ins mrt will mich der doc nicht schicken, gott weiß warum. bei den knien waren die docs ja auch nicht so. naja, hab mit der physio halt paar stabiübungen gemacht mit nem trampolin und so, aber danach war alles immer noch viel schlimmer als vorher, selbst wenn ich die jetzt mache. muss eh die tage noch mal zum doc zwecks schulter und den knien, vielleicht gibt er mir ja ne überweisung zum mrt. die hoffnung stirbt schließlich zuletzt. 
liebe grüße
sarah

----------


## Scalde

So, habe mal meinen Vater (Chirug) gefragt. Kommentar von ihm: erst einmal Einlagen benutzen und sehen ob das hilft, eventuell Physiotherapie, aber keine Belastungsübungen, sondern reines Dehnen/ Strecken und so, damit die Bänder wieder etwas flexibler werden. Könnte sein, dass Deine Ruhephase zu lang gewesen ist und Du nun einen recht einfachen, andauernden Reizzustand hast. Zu Deutsch: Kein Trampolin und Belastung minimieren. Wärme und Kältebehandlung im Wechsel kann auch helfen, sollte aber mit dem Therapeuten abgeklärt werden. MRT ist laut seiner Aussage für die Diagnostik unerlässlich. Sollten noch kein Röntgen (Ausschluss einer Fraktur) gemacht worden sein, kommt das vorm MRT. In dem Fall am Besten gleich eine Überweisung für beides ausstellen lassen und nicht nur eines drauf. Schmerzen in dem Bereich sollten nach spätestens 6 Monaten komplett weg sein, nicht aber 1 Jahr andauern. Er sagte auch, Du sollst einmal Deine Schuhe überprüfen und sehen, ob die Sohlen in Ordnung oder eher abgetragen sind. Hört sich dumm an, ich weiss, aber dadurch kann auch eine Fehlbelastung entstehen. Absätze jeglicher Höhe sind ersteinmal Tabu.

----------


## unglücksrabe

danke dir. absätze trag ich eh keine. hab eigentlich immer turnschuhe an, die ich in einem fachgeschäft kaufe, wo ich auch immer eine laufbandanalyse mach. glaub deswegen nicht wirklich, dass es von den schuhen kommt. 
kältebehandlungen mach ich auch jeden tag, aber das mit der belastung minimieren fällt mir eher schwer, da ich beruflich den ganzen tag auf den beinen bin. die ruhephase war eigentlich auch nicht zu lang, hatte halt vier wochen eine schiene und danach halt bisschen physio. hab schon mal einen bekannten orthopäden gefragt und der hat gemeint, dass man die bändersache schon ein jahr lang merken kann, aber nicht in dem ausmaß. werd mich am dienstag mal überraschen lassen, schließlich ist eine 2te meinung nicht verkehrt.

----------


## unglücksrabe

so, war am dienstag beim orthopäden. der meinte, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass ich mir schon öfter die bänder im sprunggelenk gerissen habe und die jetzt nicht mehr richtig verheilen. er meinte, dass ich das mal weiter beobachten sollte. mrt termin hab ich nur für die schulter bekommen. wenn ich dann zur auswertung gehe und es immernoch nicht besser ist, soll er da mal genauer hinsehen. ich glaub zwar nicht, dass es nur daran liegen soll, dass ich mir die bänder schon öfter gerissen hab, aber ich lass mich ja gern vom gegenteil überzeugen

----------

